

Amazing Game Engine: Unreal 3 Video - nader
http://thinkery.me/nader/4d780828747759392b000000

======
MicahSeff
Yeah, looks pretty, I suppose. As good as it looks, though, it's still not
photo-realistic by any stretch, and still falls prey to the uncanny valley
much the same way most games have this past generation. All games look good
these days. That's pretty much a given. If you have the budget to invest the
resources into crafted a detailed world like the one presented in the demo,
it's gonna look good.

So why exactly is everyone so excited about this demo? I can tell you that
it's not because of the technical merits, like DX11 tessellation or support
for Nvidia’s Physx, Apex and 3D Vision. Instead, it's likely the moody
lighting, cinematic camera angles, and detailed textures that caught peoples'
eyes, none of which say anything about games made using this engine.

Maybe I'm just a bit of a curmudgeon, but this video hardly seems like a
revolution in any way. Rather, it's just more of the same of what we've seen
out of Epic for the past five or six years.

